# Drifting! C & C Please.



## MGriff240 (Jul 1, 2010)

My second event shooting on-track at ClubLoose...I'm learning a lot each time. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 1, 2010)

Everyone is tilted the same are they going down hill , the tilt does not work


----------



## travistank (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with the tilt but you did a great job on the panning.


----------



## KKJUN (Jul 1, 2010)

Some of the better drifting shots I've seen. I like them.


----------



## cfusionpm (Jul 1, 2010)

I disagree with the tilt not working. I've been shooting drifting events here and there since about 2006, and most shots look REALLY bland without a tilt. It adds a speed element that helps enhance the pan blur. I generally like to tilt downwards rather than making it look like its going uphill, but it works either way a lot better than a flat image, IMO.

The only criticism I can offer is some of the framing is a bit too centered on some. I generally like to frame the nose of the car as close to the corner/side as possible so there's a huge smoke tail behind it. There's nothing going on in front of the car, and it helps to follow the rule of thirds.

Here's some that I took from an event a few months back: Matt Spencer | Formula Drift: Streets of Long Beach


----------



## MGriff240 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. And cfusion, that's what I've noticed, which is why I tend to shoot at an angle. The uphill angle is actually a slight hill, so I figured it worked. 

How was Long Beach? I'd love to travel and get out to every Formula D event in a season...I shot in the stands at Wall and ended up with these.


----------



## cfusionpm (Jul 1, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE that first shot! (I happen to own a red tC RS1)

Do you have that shot in high res? like 1920x1200 wallpaper?  

Long beach was pretty cool, but the lack of reach I got out of my 200mm meant I had to crop a lot of my images a little tighter than I would have liked (some loss of detail.. boo).  They're coming back to southern California to hit Irwindale in the fall, so I'll definately be there to snap some more.  I wish I could find a way to get a media pass so I could actually take shots without having to fight with fences and tall, far away views.


----------



## MGriff240 (Jul 1, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> I absolutely LOVE that first shot! (I happen to own a red tC RS1)
> 
> Do you have that shot in high res? like 1920x1200 wallpaper?
> 
> Long beach was pretty cool, but the lack of reach I got out of my 200mm meant I had to crop a lot of my images a little tighter than I would have liked (some loss of detail.. boo).  They're coming back to southern California to hit Irwindale in the fall, so I'll definately be there to snap some more.  I wish I could find a way to get a media pass so I could actually take shots without having to fight with fences and tall, far away views.



I've got the original size on my Flikr, so feel free to grab it and resize it. I usually just set the original as a background and let the computer do the resizing for me.

As for a media pass at Formula D events...They have an application on their website, and I think you have to email the head media guy too. All the info is on their site.


----------



## deekim (Jul 3, 2010)

your shots are amazing bro. you need to teach me!


----------



## patrick123 (Jul 7, 2010)

hello,
Some of the better drifting shots I've seen. I like them. 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
marijuana seeds


----------



## TurboDSM91 (Jul 7, 2010)

MGriff240 said:


> My second event shooting on-track at ClubLoose...I'm learning a lot each time.
> 
> 1.


 
Love this shot especially since its my friend who sponsers the car. (Steve at ROMisBurning)

I need to learn me some panning, i always pan too fast.


----------



## edouble (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree a little less tilt but the pictures are great regardless


----------



## Munky (Jul 7, 2010)

*Tilt And Paning is Spot-On! Great Shots!*


----------



## j-dogg (Jul 7, 2010)

s13 pignose ftw


----------



## CanadianJoker (Jul 7, 2010)

Oi Freaky! as i said over on fds, im super jealous of your panning skills  and i love your shots from "the wall"

Josh
(rb20detftw)


----------

